# The best means to mortify sin



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 30, 2008)

(Thomas Brooks, "The Crown and Glory of Christianity,
or, HOLINESS, the Only Way to Happiness", 1662)


While a darling sin lives and keeps the throne in the heart, 
grace and holiness will be kept exceeding weak and low. But 
when your darling sin is dethroned and slain by the power 
and the sword of the Spirit—grace and holiness will quickly 
grow stronger and stronger, and rise higher and higher.

When a man has eaten poison, nothing will make him thrive, 
until he has vomited up the poison. Beloved sins—they are 
the poison of the soul, and until these are vomited up, and 
cast out by sound repentance, and the exercise of faith in the 
blood of Christ, the soul will never thrive in grace and holiness! 

If ever you would attain to higher degrees of holiness, 
then fall with all your might, upon subduing and crucifying 
your most raging corruptions, and your most daring lusts!

Oh do not think that your golden and your silver idols will
lay down their weapons, and yield the battle, and lie at your 
feet, and let you trample them to death—without striking a
blow! Oh remember that besetting-sins will do all they can 
to keep their ground, and therefore you must arise with all 
your strength against them, and crush them to powder, 
and burn them to ashes! 

Oh deal with your most enraged lusts, as the Philistines 
dealt with Samson—pluck out their eyes, and force them 
to grind in the mill of mortification, until their strength is 
utterly consumed and wasted. 

I have read of five men, who being asked what was 
the best means to mortify sin, gave these answers. 

Said the first, "The best means to mortify sin,
is to meditate on death."

Said the second, "The best means to mortify sin,
is to meditate on the judgment-day." 

Said the third, "The best means to mortify sin,
is to meditate on the joys of heaven." 

Said the fourth, "The best means to mortify sin,
is to meditate on the torments of hell." 

Said the fifth, "The best means to mortify sin, is to 
meditate on the death and sufferings of Christ." 

Doubtless the last man hit the nail on the head! 

The daily sight of a bleeding, groaning, dying 
Savior—is the only thing which will subdue and 
mortify darling sins! 

O friends! Never leave looking up to a crucified Christ, 
until virtue flows from Him to the crucifying of those 
special besetting sins which do most obstruct and 
hinder the growth and increase of holiness.

Col 3:5 Mortify therefore your members which are upon the earth; fornication, uncleanness, inordinate affection, evil concupiscence, and covetousness, which is idolatry:


----------



## Answerman (Apr 30, 2008)

I like King David's answer to this question.

Psalm 119:11
Your word have I hid in my heart, that I might not sin against you.

The study and memorizing of God's Word. It sort of summarizes all the other valid answers that can be given to this question.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 30, 2008)

Answerman said:


> I like King David's answer to this question.
> 
> Psalm 119:11
> Your word have I hid in my heart, that I might not sin against you.
> ...



Your forgot the first two verses.



> (Psa 119:9) Wherewithal shall a young man cleanse his way? by taking heed thereto according to thy word.
> 
> (Psa 119:10) With my whole heart have I sought thee: O let me not wander from thy commandments.
> 
> (Psa 119:11) Thy word have I hid in mine heart, that I might not sin against thee.





> (Psa 1:1) Blessed is the man that walketh not in the counsel of the ungodly, nor standeth in the way of sinners, nor sitteth in the seat of the scornful.
> 
> (Psa 1:2) But his delight is in the law of the LORD; and in his law doth he meditate day and night.
> 
> (Psa 1:3) And he shall be like a tree planted by the rivers of water, that bringeth forth his fruit in his season; his leaf also shall not wither; and whatsoever he doeth shall prosper.





> (Jos 1:8) This book of the law shall not depart out of thy mouth; but thou shalt meditate therein day and night, that thou mayest observe to do according to all that is written therein: for then thou shalt make thy way prosperous, and then thou shalt have good success.
> 
> (Jos 1:9) Have not I commanded thee? Be strong and of a good courage; be not afraid, neither be thou dismayed: for the LORD thy God is with thee whithersoever thou goest.





> (Psa 19:7) The law of the LORD is perfect, converting the soul: the testimony of the LORD is sure, making wise the simple.
> 
> (Psa 19:8) The statutes of the LORD are right, rejoicing the heart: the commandment of the LORD is pure, enlightening the eyes.
> 
> (Psa 19:9) The fear of the LORD is clean, enduring for ever: the judgments of the LORD are true and righteous altogether.




The Word of God and feeding upon it is a major step in mortification. Mortification has to do with inclining your heart unto God's will. That can not happen without a good dose of the Word in a persons life.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 30, 2008)

Here's another one while on this train of thought:

How do I mortify the flesh?

(Thomas Watson, "The Christian Soldier" 1669)

The flesh is a bosom traitor; it is like the Trojan horse
within the walls, which does all the mischief. The flesh 
is a sly enemy--it kills by embracing. The embraces of 
the flesh are like the ivy embracing the oak; which sucks 
out the strength of it for its own leaves and berries. So the 
flesh by its soft embraces, sucks out of the heart all good. 

The pampering of the flesh, is the quenching of God's Spirit. 
The flesh chokes and stifles holy motions--the flesh sides with 
Satan. There is a party within us, which will not pray, which will 
not believe. The flesh inclines us more to believe a temptation 
than a promise. The flesh is so near to us, its counsels are more 
attractive. There is no chain of adamant which binds so tightly
--as the chain of lust.

In the best of saints, do what they can, sin will fasten its 
roots in them, and spring out sometimes with inordinate 
desires. There is always something which needs mortifying. 
"Put to death, therefore, whatever belongs to your earthly 
nature: sexual immorality, impurity, lust, evil desires and 
greed, which is idolatry." Colossians 3:5.

How do I mortify the flesh?

1. Withdraw the fuel that may make lust burn. Avoid 
all temptations. Take heed of that which nourishes sin. 
Those who pray that they may not be led into temptation
--must not lead themselves into temptation. 

2. Fight against fleshly lusts with spiritual weapons
--faith and prayer. The best way to combat with sin is--upon 
our knees. Beg strength from Christ. Samson's strength lay in 
his hair; our strength lies in our head--Christ. This is a mystery 
to the major part of the world--who gratify the flesh rather 
than mortify it.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Apr 30, 2008)

I was gonna say by flogging  LOL. j/k


----------

